# 5000 Horses in one Parade



## Heredia (Dec 28, 2015)

I recently moved to Costa Rica and this is Horse Country. They have parades for horses called TOPES.

Yesterday in the capital they had a TOPE with more than 5000 horses. To me that is an amazing amount of horses. Is there any where in the USA that a person could see that many horses in one spot or parade?

The Tope from below is from 2009.

You can also rent a horse and ride in the TOPE



Criollo horses in Costa Rica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQFmlrp0NSE


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was a bit worried that little boy was going to pull that horse up and over onto himself. they look like very nice horses. couldnt' help thinking of the clean up duty, afterwards, . . uck!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I was a bit worried that little boy was going to pull that horse up and over onto himself. they look like very nice horses. couldnt' help thinking of the clean up duty, afterwards, . . uck!


No kidding on that one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

